# Radioamatierisms >  CB rācījas salāgošana

## zviux

Sveiki  būšu ļoti priecīgs ja kāds palīdzēs, man ir Cb mašīnas rācīja, kautkāda cb antene un aparātiņš ar ko salāgo antenu mērinstruments pareizi saucās SWR-30 SWR/POWER METER   Kas man ir tālāk jādara lai salāgotu anteni ar rācīju?

----------


## Hondists

Atļaušos iepostēt šeit pat lai nav jātaisa jauns topiks.
Cik garš vads var būt starp swr meter'u un rāciju?
Ja man pašlaik no antenas līdz rācijai ir 11mm resns kabelis tad no swr meter'a man vajadzēs tādu pašu kabeli?\
Ja es paņemšu RG-58 (5mm) tad man vairs nebūs nekādas jēgas no tā resnā kabeļa?

----------


## Didzis

Resnu kabeli vajag tikai divu iemeslu dēļ- ja vajag pārraidīt lielu jaudu un ja kabelis ļoti garš un ;lieli zudumi tajā. 27MHz jau ir "līdzstrāva" un 11m RG58 kabelī  pie 100W arī nebūs nekādi būtiski zudumi. Vot ja mauc gaisā kW tad gan vajag resnu kabeli. Tā ka brīvi vari izmantot gabalu no tievā kabeļa un nebūs nekādu problēmu. Metrs šurp- turp pie 27MHz ir pilnīgi pofig. Vot uz 2,4GHz  RG58 kabelis darbojas kā vājinatājs.

----------


## Imants

> *Kas man ir tālāk jādara* lai salāgotu anteni ar rācīju?


 Sveiki .
JĀDRAUDZĒJAS ar Googles tanti.
Te 
http://service.alan-electronics.de/Acce ... T-2011.pdf 
ir uzrakstīts kas jādara!

Ja 1 līdz 1,5 uz 13.kanāla, būs labi.
Ja vairāk, un ir 40 kanālu rācija - jāsalīdzina SWR  1. un 40. kanālam. Ja 1.kanālā SWR lielāks kā 40. kan., antena par garu - jākniebj nost pa *1cm*, un jāskatās!

----------


## Hondists

Cik garš vads var būt no swr meter'a līdz rācijai? Man ir viens gatavs 1.5m vads, vai tas ir pa garu un man vajadzēs viņu saīsināt?

----------


## Didzis

Da kāda starpība, kaut 2m garš. tikai tad pa kājām maisīsies   ::   Pie 11m viļņa garuma kabeļa garums, kurš ir zem ceturtdaļviļņa vispar īpašas problēmas nevar radīt, ka tik 50 omu. Lai gan es strādāju ar 75 omu kabeļiem, jo tie daudz lētāki un man tādi darbā paliek pāri(neies tak pirkt)   ::  .Tad gan kabelis jāpiedzen precīzā garumā līdz antenai.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Lieto tāda garuma vadu, kāds ir.
Radioamatieri, taisot antenas(cīnās par decibela daļu iegūšanu), gan lieto pusviļņa garuma (ievērojot saīsinājuma koeficientu) kabeli. Manuprāt priekš CB tā ir izvirtība.

----------


## Imants

Re, Didzis apsteidza mani ar atbildi.....

----------


## Hondists

Kā var CB rācijai izmērīt jaudu?
Man ir stāvviļņa mērītājs un vatmetrs. 2in1
Tad kad es viņu ieslēdzu virknē, un mēru jaudu tad man rāda 8w, bet es zinu, ka tik daudz nemaz nevar būt man. Kas jādara savādāk?

----------


## Didzis

Ja jau rāda, tad gan jau ir tie 8W   ::  Vispār jaudu pareizi ir merīt uz slodzes ekvivalenta. Tas ir uz tādu bezinduktīvu 50 omu pretestību, kura iztur raidītaja jaudu. Izskatās pēc ribaina burkāna.  Radioamatieri paši, priekš īsviļņiem, lodē no parastām pretestībām. Tavs stāvviļņu merītājs jau nemēra jaudu, bet spriegumu. Ja slodzes pretestība ir 50 omu, tad voltmetrs nograduēts vatos. Ja Tev antena nav salagota un tās viļņa pretestība ir piemēram 75 omi, tad skaidrs, ka vatmetrs rādīs nepareizu jaudu, jo slodze nav 50 omu. Tapēc jau mēra uz slodzes ekvivalenta.

----------


## Hondists

Tātad ja es zinu, ka man nav vairāk par 4 vatiem tad man vajag 50omu vismaz 5 vatu rezistoru? Un ar šo pretestību ir jāsavieno "zeme" ar signāla vadu?

----------


## Didzis

Labāk jau 10W pretestība ar 50omu pretestību. Galvenais, pretestībai nedrīkst būt induktivitāte(krievu zaļā PEV neder) un parasta pretestība nederēs. Es jau teicu, ir specialas koaksialās pretestības ar radiatoru. Var salodet arī no teiksim 2W MLT pretestībām, bet tur jāievēro konstrukcija. Internetā var atrast, kā krievu amatieri lodē slodzes ekvivalentus. Slodzi pievieno raidītaja izejā un ar augstfrekvences voltmetru mēra spriegumu. Talāk jau tīra oma formula. Mērīšanai vajag speciālu koaksiālu "stakanu" kura iebāž voltmetra mērgalvu. Ar testeri jaudu nenomērīsi   ::   Gan jau var izmantot to Tavu mēriekartu, bet tā der tikai priekš 50 omu slodzes.

----------


## Hondists

> Labāk jau 10W pretestība ar 50omu pretestību. Galvenais, pretestībai nedrīkst būt induktivitāte(krievu zaļā PEV neder) un parasta pretestība nederēs. Es jau teicu, ir specialas koaksialās pretestības ar radiatoru. Var salodet arī no teiksim 2W MLT pretestībām, bet tur jāievēro konstrukcija. Internetā var atrast, kā krievu amatieri lodē slodzes ekvivalentus. Slodzi pievieno raidītaja izejā un ar augstfrekvences voltmetru mēra spriegumu. Talāk jau tīra oma formula. Mērīšanai vajag speciālu koaksiālu "stakanu" kura iebāž voltmetra mērgalvu. Ar testeri jaudu nenomērīsi    Gan jau var izmantot to Tavu mēriekartu, bet tā der tikai priekš 50 omu slodzes.


 Man jau arī vajag priekš 50 omiem tikai. Pamācība tikai teikts lai vienu slēdzi ieslēdz pozīcijā PWR un otru atbilstoši jaudai cik liela jāmēra. Mašīnas rācijai (antena pieskrūvēta pie dugas) jaudu uzrādīja normāli, nedaudz zem 4 vatiem, bet bāzes antenai 8 vatus, bet tur tiešām nav astoņi vati.
Arī automašīnas rācijai ar antenu kas piestiprinās magnētiski uz rādīja pārāk lielu jaudu.

----------


## Didzis

Tad Tev nav antenai 50 omu un SWR jārāda, ka ir problēmas.

----------


## Hondists

SWR rāda normāli.
Re kur atradu nedaudz informāciju kā mērīt jaudu ar šāda veida aparātiem, tikai man ar krievu valodu ir ļoti knapi. Angliski neko prātīgu neatradu.
http://cbradio.kz/index.php?option=c...=140&Itemid=52
http://cbradio.kz/index.php?option=c...=139&Itemid=52
Kur es varu iegādāties tās speciālās pretestības? Vai vismaz tās MLT pretestības?

----------


## Didzis

Nu redz, kārtīgi radioamatieri, kuro paši lode slodzes ekvivalentu, jau palikuši tikai krievijā   ::  Rietumos radioamatieri pērk gatavas slodzes pretestības. Ja grib darboties ar lodāmuru, tad jāmācās krievu valoda   ::  
Tur tai rakstā ļoti smuki uztaisits ekvivalents uz 50 omiem no MLT2 pretestībam. Gan jau ka Argusā, vai citā radiodetaļu bode var dabūt 3W pretestības. Es jau parasti lodēju no tām, kas mājā kastīte stāv   ::   Ja japērk, tad varbut vienkaršāk nopirkt internetā gatavu slodzes ekvivalentu. Kur Tu dzīvo? Ja vari piebraukt uz Lielvārdi, tad gan jau pretenes man "kastītē" atradīsies. Tapat jau nav SMD tehnoloģiju laikmeta kur tās vecās krievu pretestības likt   ::

----------


## Hondists

Lielvārde baigi tālu no manis.
Kā to slodzes ekvivalentu meklēt angliski? Varbūt, ka nemaz tik dārgi nav. Mājās man tādas pretestības nav.

----------


## ansius

nu camon. galīgi jau slinks -> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KDI-50Ohm-50W ... 45fa84da3d

----------


## Hondists

Metāla oksīda rezistori der lai uztaisītu slodzes ekvivalentu?
Ja nē tad vai der keramiskās stieples rezistori?
Kā var zināt kurām pretestībām ir induktivitāte?

----------


## Isegrim

Ar ko, tavuprāt, tītā pretestība konstruktīvi atšķiras no spoles? Dabīgi, ka tai piemitīs kāda induktivitāte. Bifilāri tītas pretestības gan paretam manītas kādos mērtiltos. 
Ja _metal film_ klājums ir tīri cilindrisks, induktivitāte būs niecīga. Ja tas ir sagriezts spirālē (lielākām pretestībām), noteikti būs induktivitāte klāt. 
Kaut kur mētājas bezinduktīvi 5 W rezistori, 27 Ω un vēl kāds līdzīgs nomināls. Slinkums meklēt...

----------


## banzaiek

> *Kas man ir tālāk jādara* lai salāgotu anteni ar rācīju?
> 
> 
>  Sveiki .
> JĀDRAUDZĒJAS ar Googles tanti.
> Te 
> http://service.alan-electronics.de/Acce ... T-2011.pdf 
> ir uzrakstīts kas jādara!
> 
> ...


 
Sveiki mēģinu 1o reizi noregulēt antenu CB radio ar 40 kanāliem! Man ir tā ka SWR 1ajam kanālam rāda 7 un 40ajam 5 . Paliku antenu mazliet zemāk cik pieļāva regulēšanas iespēja un tagad SWR ir 7 gan 1ajam , gan 40 kanālam !  VAI TAS IR NORMĀLI ???

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Ja ir tik liels SWR, (labs razultāts ir 1 līdz 1,5) tad ir kāda vaina vai kabelī, vai antenā. Lai to saprastu, antenas vietā jāpieslēdz slodze (dummy load).
Bet Tev pareizāk būtu meklēt zinošu cilvēku!

Ja esi rīdzinieks, varu ieteikt kaut vai http://www.2wayradio.eu/pages/index.php?l=lv.
Tas ir tad ja nav zinoša paziņas...

----------


## krabis

Ja kas, varu pa lētām naudām piedāvāt profesionālu stāvvilņa koeficenta un jaudas mērītāju ar iebūvētu slodzes pretestību. Jauda līdz 50 W, viļņu pretestība 50 omi.

Ja ir interese rakstīt uz PM.

----------


## banzaiek

> Sveiki.
> Ja ir tik liels SWR, (labs razultāts ir 1 līdz 1,5) tad ir kāda vaina vai kabelī, vai antenā. Lai to saprastu, antenas vietā jāpieslēdz slodze (dummy load).
> Bet Tev pareizāk būtu meklēt zinošu cilvēku!
> 
> Ja esi rīdzinieks, varu ieteikt kaut vai http://www.2wayradio.eu/pages/index.php?l=lv.
> Tas ir tad ja nav zinoša paziņas...


 
Varbūt ir tā ka man kabeļa vaina kas ir starp rāciju un SWR mērītāju ? Man viņš ir kādus 3 metrus garš un vienā vietā savienots?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Problēma ir aiz mērītāja (Mērītājs nerāda to, kas notiek pirms tā).  
Būs vien Tev jāmeklē palīdzība....
Varu palīdzēt, bet Tev jāatbrauc uz Gulbeni....

----------


## banzaiek

> Sveiki.
> Problēma ir aiz mērītāja (Mērītājs nerāda to, kas notiek pirms tā).  
> Būs vien Tev jāmeklē palīdzība....
> Varu palīdzēt, bet Tev jāatbrauc uz Gulbeni....


 Mmmm man ir magnētiskā antena 1.45 m gara un mēģināju arī no otras mašīnas tādu pašu antenu , bet rezultāts tāds pats ! 
Antenna ir SIRIO ML 145 MAG !
Rācija Yosan JC-3031M 

Ir pat divas šādas rācijas man , jocīgi ir tas ka vienai rāda izejas jaudu ap 20W bet otrai tikai 4W . Laikam vienai ir kāds defekts, kamēr garantija jāved būs uz labošanu, bet iespējams esmu pats viņu nokāvis ar šīm antenām?! Vai var nokaut rāciju ar antenu ? 
Kad pirku tad telesputņikā viņas man tā nokomplektēja !

----------


## Seesis

Jā, darbinot raidītāju ar nesalāgotu antenu, raidītāju var nokaut.
Man ir tieši tādi paši verķi SIRIO ML-145 MAG un Yosan JC3031M, viss darbojas perfekti. Patiesībā to antenu nemaz īapaši skaņot nenācās (laikam, nokniebu apmēram kādu vienu centietru), pa CB diapazonu SWR vairāk par 1.5 noteikti nebija. Raidītāja jaudu gan nemēģināju mērīt.
Vispār jau uz CB vairāk par 4W izejā tā kā nav paredzēts. Kaut gan ir dzirdēts, ka tos pašus Yosanus uzdzen līdz padsmit vai 20 vatiem. Varbūt Tev viena rācija normāla, otra uzdzīta, bet abas ir strādājošas - tas jāprasa pārdevējam   ::

----------


## zviux

Sveiki, tiku pie SWR mērītāja, ieliku ķēdē starp rācīju un anteni, no sākuma rādīja SWR 8 kas cik zinu ir drūmi par dzudz, tad nu paskrūvēju ārā antenei mazo spicīti, uzregulēju maksimāli garu, un tagad rāda SWR 3  vai varētu būt tā ka to spicīti vajag vel garāku, jo ražotāja paredzētais jau ir uz maksimuma un garāku vairs nevar uzregulēt? Runa ir par šādu antenu  http://www.2wayradio.eu/pages/photos.ph ... =604&num=1
A, un varbūt šeit apgrozās kāds no Cēsīm?

----------


## banzaiek

Sveiki 
Varbūt kādam ir bijusi darīšana ar rāciju siggnāla pastiprinātājiem ! Kas tur un kā ir ar viņiem ? Ir jēga no viņiem ? 

Paldies!

----------


## zviux

Sveiki vai kāds nezin vai šai antenei SIRIO TURBO 800 S  http://www.telesputnik.lv/lv/SIRIO-TURB ... 3/131/1067  var uzlikt parasto pīcku, aptuveni 1,70m garu, ja orģinālā īsā ir nozaudēta, varēs viņu normāli salāgot  ar rācīju? Būtu pateicīgs par kādiem padomiem, ļoti aktuāla lieta!  ::

----------


## Imants

Sveiki



> Varbūt kādam ir bijusi darīšana ar rāciju siggnāla pastiprinātājiem ! Kas tur un kā ir ar viņiem ? Ir jēga no viņiem ?


 Te nu gan jāprasa: "Ko gribi panākt?"

Manuprāt likt uz mašīnas nav jēgas. 
Vienīgi tie varētu derēt, ja vajag stabilus sakarus starp divām vai vairākām mašīnām vai stacionāru dispečeru (krievijā tā darbojas taksistu firmas)

----------


## guguce

No tālbraucēju stāstiņiem.
Ja braucot pa Vāciju tevi piefiksē izmantojam pastiprinātāju, tad 
tevi aptur ceļu policija, viens ieraušas kabīnē un 
bez vārda runas, nekā neskaidrojot un nemeklējot (ārzemju nummurs taču), 
ar urbi izurbj rācijai caurumu caur abiem bleķa vākiem... 
 ::

----------


## Didzis

IĪpašu jau neko CB diapazona pastiprinātājs uz autiņa nedod. Nu labi uzliec uz sava autiņa 100W stiprekli. Jā, dzirdēs tevi tālāk, a jēga. Ja citam autiņam nav 100W, tad viņš Tevi dzird, bet Tu viņu nē. Nu apmēram tā: stav divi cilvēki katrs savā kalna galā, viens bļauj caur megafonu un otrs dzird, bet pirmais nedzird, ko otrs bez megafona atbild.Jēga no pastiprinā5āja ir tikai, ja abiem korespondentiem ir vienādas jaudas raidītāji. Daudz efektīvāk ir uzlikt garu antenu. Cita lieta, ja nodarbojies ar radioamatierismu mājās. Tad 1kW un trīselementu virziendarbības antena ir normāli uz CB   ::

----------


## Hondists

Beidzot dabūju vajadzīgās pretestības un varu uztaisīt slodzes ekvivalentu (dummy load).
Cik lielu jaudu "turēs" šie abi slēgumi?

----------


## Isegrim

Vienādu. Pat aritmētiku esi aizmirsis, ka saskaitīt nemāki?

----------


## Hondists

Un cik tas būtu? Esmu piemirsis par jaudas aprēķiniem. Varētu būt, ka 16w ?

----------


## Didzis

Būs, būs tie 16W. Reāli, uz īsu brīdi, varēs vēl lielaku jaudu uzgrūst, līdz pretestības sāks cepties.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai pie jums, Hondurasā, sākumskolā skaitīt nemācīja? Rīkojies sekojoši: Uz katra 2 W rezistora savā shēmā uzliec pa diviem sērkociņiem (atbilstoši rezistora jaudai). Tad skaitot lasi tos pa vienam nost. Rezultāts būs kopīgā jauda tajos pat vatos.  ::

----------


## zviux

Sveiciens visiem, ir problēma, nevar salāgot anteni, visu laiku rāda SWR 10 kad atvieno antenei masas vadu, tobsh antenes vada zeķi tad SWR 1,5 kā pieliek to zeķi kur tai jābūt tā SWR 10 un nekādi nevar atrast kas ir neparēizi vai kas ir nobeidzies! Antene ir Sirio Turbo blue line kurai apakšējajā daļā kas stiprinās pie mašīnas korpusa ir salāgošanas spole, kuras viens gals iet pie masas, un otrs salāgošanas spolītes gals pie antenes korpusa, pa salāgošanas spoles vidu iet skrīvīte pie kuras pievienojas antenes kabeļa vidus. varbūt vel kādam ir kādas idējas kur ir meklējama vaina kāpēc nevar dabūt normālu SWR pareizi uzstādot anteni, bet atvienojot antenes vada zeķi, kura pievienojas pie mašīnas korpusa un salāgošanas spoles apakšējās daļas SWR normalizējas?

----------


## konis22

LAbdien.
Lai salāgotu antenas ebay ir pa kapeikām dabūnami SWR salāgotāji CB diapazonam.Tur viss ir vienkārši.Un ja nopērk antenu veikalā 27 mhz diapazonam tad viņai ir jābūt jau salāgotai vai nu bišku pa garu vai pa īsu.Liela regulēšana nav vajadzīga.Ja ir radiostacija ar 50w tad vairāk točna nevajag.Jo ar 25 jau ir daudz.Tām kurām ir 5w tās ir tā uz 10 km ar labu vietu un augstumu.Vispār jau šitās rācijas nav paredzētas lai runātos 40 km attālumā.
Lasot redzēju arī slodzi ko tur uz rezistoriem bija sameistarot gribētājs.Sāksim jau ar to ka šim nolūkam vajag neinduktīvās pretestības kas ir smd vai jau gatavu 50 omu slodzi.VAr jau taisīt uz lmt rezistoriem (sarkanajiem krievu) jo 27 mhz ir zema frekvence un tik ļoti neietekmē indukcija.
Ir svarīgi arī tas kur novieto antenu uz mašinas m jo no tā būs atkarīga antenas diagramma.Vēlamais ir uz augstākā punkta kas ir auto un ar iespējami īsāku kabeli.Šaubos ka šie kabeļi ir salāgoti ar saīsinājuma koeficientu.(runa iet par veikala antenām) Tapēc kabeli var graizīt.
Jā un vēl lai mērītu jaudu nevajag rezistorus tādāi pašai jaudai kā tai kas nāk ārā.Esmu mērijis 20w ar 6w rezistoriem un uz mērīšanu nepaspēj sakarst.

----------


## Hondists

Paldies par padomiem Slodzi jau salodēju lai mērītu jaudu. Izmantoju MLT-2 pretestības. Mašīnā presidentam rādīja nedaudz zem 4 w. Istabā Midland Alan 100+ rādīja ~5w

----------


## zulu

SWR metrs latviešu valodā saucas stāvviļņa mērītājs .tam ideāli vajadzētu radīt 1,0  tev reāli sasniegt  stāvvilni 1,5 varbūt . Tādu aparātiņu nav sarežģīti uzbūvēt ja draudzējas ar smadzenēm

----------

